# Shotcrete operator(experienced!)FromFinland looking to get help finding mining job :)



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,


Lets start by introducing myself,.. Im 28years old scandinavian guy from Finland Tampere with experience from constuction work on and under the ground.

And the goal,.. Trying to get a mining job from Australia 

Now little about my experience,.. Working as a carpenter for few years and changing to tunnel in 2010. Started as a helper for a driller and a blaster and after a while started to blast(is this the correct word?) by my self(i have the Finnish blasting sertificate, witch needs 4months of school and 12months of work experience). After 12months went to spray conctere with NORMET/AMV and MEYCO machines and carried on spraying for around three years, iwe worked undergroung in Helsinki Finland, spraying metrotunnel(base and finishing) and a parking tunnel in Helsinki and also in Tampere. After those job sites went to work for the same Finnish company(Lemminkäinen/www.lemminkainen.com) in Sweden/Kiruna LKAB iron mine for 18 months (untill the work was complete) and now looking for new adventure on the other side on world!

I´we been looking for couple of months now and open vacancies are hard to find, would anybody care to help me out? 

Any kind of help is appreciated!

Regards

Ville

P.S
This is me writing and my English is as good when i speak it

P.P.S
Please help!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Not too much demand for shotcrete work in open cut mining.....
Same with drill and blast unless you have done local training (years) and have a relation in the job.
But - many concrete jobs outside of mining - so have a look at opportunities there.....

The federal government is spending big on infrastructure works over the next few years so there are lots of large construction jobs opening.
If you have experience and a "can do, will do" attitude then you will be OK.
It is heavy, hard work though.....
Get all your references and experience documented with pictures and some personal references so you are not coming in cold.....show your experience.

Good luck.


----------



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,


Thanks for youre reply, is there a possibility to get a job with email or is it much easier to get a job by visiting Australia? In northern Europe you just have to go visit the company and introduce youre self, not by email or call.

Ville


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

SCOperator said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for youre reply, is there a possibility to get a job with email or is it much easier to get a job by visiting Australia? In northern Europe you just have to go visit the company and introduce youre self, not by email or call.
> 
> Ville


Email is OK for initial introduction - ask if you can come in and see the boss.
Then go and let people see you, know what you are talking about....and not be a wannabe.

If you put the effort in then people will see you want to work - they will take a chance on you until you prove you can do the work....not just talk about it.

See the links for some info:
Savannah Shotcrete
Shotcrete Jobs In Australia | Recruit.net
Shotcrete Operator Required Immediately FIFO - Mining, Oil & Gas : Mining: Production - QLD - Townsville - Job - Employment - Labour Solutions Australia
Hiring: Shotcrete Operator in Australia | Australia CareerMine

You may need to get some local tickets (qualifications) to do the work first......have a look at the job requirements.

As I said earlier - document all your references and work experience in Finland so you can show people what you have been doing.

Hope this helps - good luck.


----------

